# Recovery Data from Seagate 7200.11 500GB in “BUSY” state HDD



## coolsunny (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Guys,

First of all I'm taking any responsibly if the data is lost permanently or if it's not working at all. Loosing all hopes I've few hundreds and bought DKU-5 cable. I know what I'm writing here is not arranged. I've provided links and you might need to google more to have an idea.

First of all check your Seagate 500 GB HDD serial number and verify if it is from the batch which have defects.

I've recovered data from my Seagate 500GB HDD using Nokia DKU-5 data cable. I have bought this HDD in Oct'2008. Nearly after two years of using the drive failed. Seagate support will not recover the data for free. 

I had a USB adapter casing for 3.5" HDD which I've used for providing power to the HDD.

I've ordered DKU-5 Cable online. However the cable had only 3 wires. Used this site to detect which cable is what: Use a Nokia Serial Cable on an ARM9 Linkstation - NAS-Central Buffalo - The Linkstation Wiki

In my case: TX --> Yellow cable
RX --> Blue cable
TTL ---> Black cable
Used multimeter continuity test to detect that.

Used Motherboard’s small audio cables connectors and joined them with DKU cable.(YOUTUBE VIDEO)

Used Fixing BSY or CC errors aka BUSY part from the site: The Solution for Seagate 7200.11 HDDs - MSFN Forum

After connecting to the terminal waited for few mins and I received the message “LED: 000000CC FAddr: 0024A051″ , it will indicate the drive is in “BUSY” state.


Please follow the links I've provided. 
Really enjoyed fixing it…

If this is helping any of the members I'll be happy.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for the great info, i'll try it soon.


----------

